# General > Hobbies >  Looking for band members

## Dragonflies

Looking for a drummer, vocalist, bassist, and possibly someone who can play a bit of lead, for duel melody leads, as I play lead guitar.
My name is Aaron Stevens, I'm 22 and in the thurso area and I've involved myself in several musical endeavours to allow for an appriciation for multiple genres. The people I'm looking for now are anyone with an interest for hard rock, or any type of metal. I had a few hits on a similar thread a while ago concerning band interests, but they left out contact details :P

If there is any interest can i ask that you email me at 
beaschwii@gmail.com as im not often on caithness.org to check for hits
Thanks  :Smile:

----------

